# Other Refining Forum



## Noxx (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello my friends,
I visited the other forum and I feeled strange... I'm kinda mad. I don't know why, and it's hard to explain but I don't like someone took my idea and built another forum... I think information shouldn't be splited in half. Well I don't know what to do with this. I know this guy is also advertising on ebay... But why ? I posted a link to goldrefiningforum.com on his forum and he deleted my post  He also deleted my signature and he prevent me to send any PMs... I sent him e-mails on ebay and on his forum and I got no replies. 
Well.. what do you think ?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 16, 2007)

I wouldn't get to upset, this forum is so much better, and I have for one have no plans on joining that one. Just work on keeping this one the best, and that other one will be forgotten. Ebay is always full of people trying to sell stuff you can get for free.
Jim Doc


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 16, 2007)

I think everyone who's been involved with this forum realizes it's value.
Don't worry friend, we all will stand beside you.

Steve


----------



## socorban (Mar 22, 2007)

I too am loyal two one forum like one woman. Noxx, you came first, so here is were i stay. PLus steve is cool.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 22, 2007)

Lol thanks my friends. I do my best each days to make this forum better.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2007)

i think i was duped in to registering on the other site. I was sent an email claiming to be from this forum explaining that because of server problems the site was being moved and renamed. I'm gonna delete myself from the other site.


----------



## toadiesop (Mar 28, 2007)

I wasn't duped at all. I just found that site while browsing on ebay before I found this site.

I don't even know how I came across both of them in one day. I've been sick of googling "gold refining" forum for the past year and only coming up with finishing.com 

I'm just happy I have a home now. I need info and I'm not afraid to share what I learn in my own experience, be it good or bad.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum toadie,

I look forward to chatting with you and seeing your posts.

It's all about learning for all of us and having a good time while doing so. There are no stupid questions or answers. We each have a unique perspective on the subject. That is what the driving force of this forum is.

Steve


----------

